# Can I use Wolverine tool holder to get Ellsworth grind?



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

I've got the Wolverine sharpening system but want to try the Ellsworth on a bowl gouge. I've found "Mickey & Jed's" Ellsworth to Wolverine Jig online and will build it but they the tool holder looks to be bought. My question is will the Wolverine holder work with this jig, if i make sure that I'm getting a 60 degree bevel on the tool or will I need to find a homemade tool holder also?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If you have the Wolverine V-arm attachment see no problem people been using it and Ellsworth jig for years. Personally think Wolverine Vari-Grind jig a better op than Ellsworth jig because adjustability and only few more dollars to buy.

My old Wolverine vari-grind jig does not have the notches and had to update the tighten knob year or so ago.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142614&Category_Code=

Think Capt Eddie has plans for his version of the Ellsworth jig on his web site.


----------

